
Mail Pilot 2 for Mac - Artemis2
http://mindsense.co/mailpilot/mac
======
schneems
I loved sparrow, bought sparrow. It got acquired and went away. I loved
mailbox, used mailbox. It got acquired and is more and more unusable with
every "update". I would love to love this, but I've been hurt before.

~~~
alexobenauer
Hey there - CEO here! No acquisition plans, that's why we started on
Kickstarter and have yet to take any outside investment.

We're here for the long haul! Looking to solve problems with more than just
Mail Pilot, too - check out Throttle
([https://throttlehq.com](https://throttlehq.com)) for example.

We'd be happy to answer any questions you have.

~~~
schneems
Your client a spin. Looks interesting.

On a side note I built something like throttlehq back in 2009. I even made one
of those zany animated how-it-works videos that were popular at the time.
[https://youtu.be/SLJHPMxgAWU?t=14s](https://youtu.be/SLJHPMxgAWU?t=14s) site
is down, but here's the source
[https://github.com/schneems/WhySpam](https://github.com/schneems/WhySpam). It
didn't work out so well.

Around the same time another company called OtherInbox had a really similar
product. They've shut theirs down due to lack of monetization.

I like the button right in the form with the extension, that's a nice touch.

------
Karunamon
This looks enticing, but a few problems..

* No mention of Exchange support (not a biggie because Davmail exists, but still)

* No mention of proxy server support (got burned by this on Airmail and still can't use it to this day)

* No demo

* Nothing about a return policy

I really want to try this, but I'm not going to drop $10/$20 sight unseen,
sorry.

~~~
Someone1234
Just because I'm curious, what do you mean by "proxy server support?" As far
as I know SMTP/POP3/IMAP/etc doesn't readily support proxying natively.

Are you talking about proxy support for a native browser/HTML rendering
engine?

~~~
Karunamon
At least in the case of Airmail, it ignores the system HTTP/SOCKS proxy
settings. SOCKS should work with anything, and HTTP for rendering message
content.

------
fideloper
I came in here to say that pricing yourself at $10 (or even 20) is de-valuing
yourself for a potential great product.

IMO the maker of this should charge $40+, which feels like the range that a
good email client could easily be worth. We're all still suffering with
terrible, bloated free email clients!

(Chuckled when I see one commenter was saying how expensive it is! I guess
that's why I shy away from b2c sales).

~~~
weaksauce
if you haven't tried it... mailmate is pretty great at being an extremely
powerful email client with fast searching and power user features. not as
pretty as this one and doesn't have some of the extra workflow enhancements
that this has(like hiding automated emails, etc...) but it's worth the money.

edit: that's his site: [http://freron.com/](http://freron.com/)

~~~
nunofgs
Mailmate looks good but I have to confess I never gave it a shot due to it's
design. Just looks so outdated.

~~~
weaksauce
Yeah, if you are really into aesthetics, and they are a dealbreaker, it's
probably not for you. not sure how much nicer it can look though as it's a
standard email client really.

Try out the demo and see if it is for you.

------
bherms
Since most mail programs I usually just try for a few days and move on from,
I'm not really willing to drop $10 (I know that's almost nothing) on something
just to try it out. Highly recommend adding a trial version.

------
rubyn00bie
Version one, while a nice client, had some serious bugs/missing features that
eventually made it unusable for anything more than a light personal email
client.

I'll give it another chance, also, props on making the upgrade free in the app
store... mucho appreciated!

~~~
nbrempel
I noticed that. It's a nice surprise to see!

------
brayhite
I tested this in their beta for Mac and am now back on Mail.app. After several
updates, I continued to suffer from primarily two issues:

1\. App would crash in the background and need to be reopened. 2\. Emails that
had been archived in Gmail still appeared as “incomplete” in Mail Pilot.

Perhaps the latter is product design and not a bug, but regardless, it was
frustrating to say the least that emails I had hidden from view on Gmail were
still visible in Mail Pilot.

------
Aloha
I use Mail.app with Gmail and an elaborate set of filters/folders - Why should
I use this product? - I consider Mail.app (and to an extent Thunderbird - or
for that matter Alpine) adequate for my emailing needs - what feature do you
have that I didn't know I needed but wont be able to live without?

------
usaphp
Just bought it, got a window to enter a license code. In the email
confirmation I dont see a clear field with a license code, also the field on
the popup where I should activate a license does not allow copy/paste, thats
crazy...They expect me to type in 40+ character license code...

------
purephase
I'm with schneems and my enthusiasm for mail clients has waned considerably
since Sparrow.

Airmail 1/2, adequate but prone to many small usability issues that was very
irksome.

Mailbox is very well designed, but key features like downloading attachments
fails 50% of the time (and no option to change where they're downloaded to?
Really?). I want it to succeed, but I feel like it should be much better by
this point.

So, I'm willing to take the plunge. I bought Mail Pilot 2 (app store version).
Here's my feedback:

\- Options page is very cluttered. When deleting email there is mention of an
option to turn off confirmation, but I couldn't find it.

\- Client is very sluggish. To the point that, when writing mail, keystrokes
take a second to register. This is a deal-breaker for me. This is on a brand
new i7 MB Pro, 16GB of RAM.

\- The design is very slick, but it's hard to determine if a message is unread
or not. Feel like it should be more obvious. Also, all of the little icons
(gravatars potentially?) don't fail gracefully displaying broken images
instead.

This is after a few minutes of use, so there might be more that come up. I
want to like it, I really do, but the sluggishness just kills it for me.

------
usaphp
I've been using Mailbox for over a year now, I loved it a lot at the
beginning, but since recent updates it become uglier and more unstable. I
really got into an idea of inbox zero, but bugs and bad ui over time are
really forcing me to try Pilot 2...

~~~
orky56
Definitely agree. The Mailbox team seems to be hard at work and is pushing
updates almost on a daily basis to restore some of the design and improve
stability. I don't mind switching mail clients but the workflow in Mailbox is
hard to beat. Plus their native mobile client is best-in-class.

------
vitd
Can anyone explain the benefits of this product over other mail clients? The
website is so full of fluff, I couldn't even understand _what_ it was at
first, let alone how it differed from other products in its category.

------
dingaling
Did he / she / they ever fix the IMAP compatibility issues that arose in the
first version?

The app was doing some funky stuff with IMAP Namespaces and wouldn't work with
Fastmail's strict implementation, for example. There was a bit of a he-said
she-said exchange on Twitter but I never saw a resolution.

For example;

[https://mobile.twitter.com/mailpilotapp/status/4067773174577...](https://mobile.twitter.com/mailpilotapp/status/406777317457793024)

~~~
tptacek
Total tangent, but in the future, you can just use "they" to mean
"he/she/they". The singular, gender-neutral "they" is, contrary to the
opinions of a rogue group of turn- of- the- last- century prescriptive
grammarians, perfectly standard written English.

~~~
dctoedt
Stop! Abomination! Monstrosity! <g>

~~~
tptacek
I tells you whats: you convince Jane Austen to revise and correct _Pride and
Prejudice_ , removing the singular "they", and I'll concede the point.

~~~
dctoedt
I'll make you a deal, Thomas: If you'll lobby equally vigorously for Jane's
use of comma splices [1] [2] as acceptable practice, I'll reconsider the
singular "they."

[1] E.g., the second comma in _" It is a truth universally acknowledged, that
a single man in possession of a good fortune, must be in want of a wife."_
(Chapter 1, first sentence.) Or the third [EDIT: fourth] comma in _" Not all
that Mrs. Bennet, however, with the assistance of her five daughters, could
ask on the subject, was sufficient to draw from her husband any satisfactory
description of Mr. Bingley."_ (Chapter 3, first sentence.) [3]

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma_splice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma_splice)

[3]
[https://www.gutenberg.org/files/1342/1342-h/1342-h.htm#link2...](https://www.gutenberg.org/files/1342/1342-h/1342-h.htm#link2HCH0001)

~~~
tedunangst
Those aren't comma splices because there aren't two independent clauses.

~~~
dctoedt
True -- is there a better term for the comma usage illustrated in the two Jane
Austen quotes?

~~~
tedunangst
Superfluous, stylistic commas. Or superfluous stylistic commas if you prefer.
Commas are inserted seemingly at random by some authors to control the pacing
of a sentence. It's not necessarily wrong. btw, "confessions of a comma queen"
in the new yorker may be an interesting read.

------
pwenzel
Is there a demo of Mail Pilot?

------
antonyme
Decided to give it a try, and very impressed so far. Easy to set up, nice and
clean interface. Most important of all, a _fast_ workflow for processing
email.

I encourage everyone to support high quality indy projects like this.

------
marcosscriven
Minor point, there's a problem with the left margin on the main page (at least
on an iPad)

------
usaphp
Is there a way to import my current lists from mailbox app?

------
nunofgs
Would love to try this. No demo. Oh well.

------
nblavoie
And why there is no trial download?

------
nunofgs
Does Mail Pilot 2 support Markdown in the compose window? If so, I'll switch
away from Airmail.

------
chm
So I just bought a new Postbox license. Why should I buy and use your product
instead? Convince me!

------
izacus
GPG support?

~~~
stereo
No, and no S/MIME either. I bought it, and just requested a refund.

